# [solved] vmware: no display output kernel 4.1.15 -> 4.4.6

## h0mer`-

After a Kernel Update i dont have any display output any more.

System boots normally and all services start as configured.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2690_v2_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2053296 total,   1424376 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 25 May 2016 01:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://192.168.10.5/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.3/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bzip2 cgi clamd cli cracklib crypt ctype cxx dso extensions extra-webapps fam fortran ftp gd gdbm hardened iconv idn java jpeg logrotate mmx mmxext modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc pam pcre perl png python readline reflection sasl seccomp session simplexml snmp sockets spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads threadsafe tiff truetype type1-fonts unicode vim webdav webdav-neon xattr xml xmlrpc xsl zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Kernel .config[/code]

http://paste2.org/3GjEPxEsLast edited by h0mer`- on Fri May 27, 2016 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Is the config just like your previous kernel? 

Are you compiling and installing it with genkernel? 

Is there anything specific in your grub configuration?

I have the same kernel running on a VirtualBox VM, no issues at all.

----------

## h0mer`-

Well, yes it is. I used "make oldconfig" to adapt it to version 4.4.6

No, i dont use genkernel.

Here is my grub config

```
/etc/default/grub

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_TIMEOUT=7

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 consoleblank=0"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of the submenu and put all choices on

# the top-level menu.

# Besides the visual affect of no sub menu, this makes navigation of the

# menu easier for a user who can't see the screen.

#GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

# Uncomment to play a tone when the main menu is displayed.

# This is useful, for example, to allow users who can't see the screen

# to know when they can make a choice on the menu.

#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="60 800 1"
```

----------

## pilla

How are the kernel logs?

----------

## h0mer`-

```
[    0.379860] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.380393] [drm] DMA map mode: Using physical TTM page addresses.

[    0.382390] [drm] Capabilities:

[    0.382517] [drm]   Rect copy.

[    0.382631] [drm]   Cursor.

[    0.382743] [drm]   Cursor bypass.

[    0.382864] [drm]   Cursor bypass 2.

[    0.382985] [drm]   8bit emulation.

[    0.383097] [drm]   Alpha cursor.

[    0.383204] [drm]   Extended Fifo.

[    0.383311] [drm]   Multimon.

[    0.383414] [drm]   Pitchlock.

[    0.383519] [drm]   Irq mask.

[    0.383666] [drm]   Display Topology.

[    0.383780] [drm]   GMR.

[    0.383899] [drm]   Traces.

[    0.384015] [drm]   GMR2.

[    0.384123] [drm]   Screen Object 2.

[    0.384231] [drm] Max GMR ids is 64

[    0.384338] [drm] Max number of GMR pages is 65536

[    0.384453] [drm] Max dedicated hypervisor surface memory is 163840 kiB

[    0.384586] [drm] Maximum display memory size is 4096 kiB

[    0.384717] [drm] VRAM at 0xec000000 size is 4096 kiB

[    0.384851] [drm] MMIO at 0xfe000000 size is 256 kiB

[    0.385095] [drm] global init.

[    0.385234] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1025260 kiB

[    0.385359] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    0.385473] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    0.385631] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.385758] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    0.386155] [drm] Screen Objects Display Unit initialized

[    0.386324] [drm] width 1024

[    0.386433] [drm] height 768

[    0.386547] [drm] bpp 32

[    0.388899] [drm] Fifo max 0x00040000 min 0x00001000 cap 0x0000077f

[    0.389130] [drm] DX: no.

[    0.393467] fbcon: svgadrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.396418] fbcon_init: detected unhandled fb_set_par error, error code -12

[    0.399954] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.401748] [drm] Initialized vmwgfx 2.9.0 20150810 for 0000:00:0f.0 on minor 0

[    0.403446] brd: module loaded

[    0.404890] loop: module loaded
```

[    0.396418] fbcon_init: detected unhandled fb_set_par error, error code -12

Any idea whats that supposed to mean?

Edit:

I disabled drm completely and now i have a working console at least - i will mark this as solved ! Thanks for your help

----------

